# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى تواقيع الأعضاء >  >  مخطوطات لبعض الإعضاء الا يبي يدخل

## القلب المكسور

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*  
*اليوم جيتكم بمخطوطات لبعض الاعضاء*  
*طبعاً بديت بالإعضاء الا ردُ على موضوع اسير الهواء* 
*والاي يبي انا حاضر وتحت الطلب*  
*ابدا في المخطوطات*  
*هذي مخطوطة نور الهدى*
[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/نور-الهدى1.gif[/IMG] 
*وهذي مخطوطة سيناريو* 
*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/سيناريو1.gif[/IMG]* 
*وهذي مخطوطة غفران*  
*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/غفران1.gif[/IMG]*
*وهذي مخطوطة حكاية حب* 
[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/حكاية-حب1.gif[/IMG] 
*وانشاء الله تعجبكم*  
*طبعاً الا بيب يقول وانا حاضر*  
*تحياتي*  
*المراقب العام*

----------


## نور الهدى

يؤيؤ 


تسلم يمينك 


مخطوطة احليوه  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 


الله يعطيك العافية 

وعساك على القوة

----------


## سيناريو

*الله مفاجأة عن جد رووووعه* 

*مشكوووووور*
*تسلم الأيادي خيو القلب المكسور* 
*ويسلم قلبك من الكسور* 
*الله يعطيك ألف عافية* 
*وماننحرم من هيك مفاجآت ومشاركات مميزه*
*دمت بسعاده*

----------


## حكاية حب

woOOOooOOw
تهبل مره 
وو كماانو
حلووه جداً جداً 
تسلم اليدين
والله يعطيك العاافيه
أختك
حكاية حب

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الله الله الله 
شنو هالابداع 
بجد موهبة مميزة في عالم الخط 
عاشت ايدك 
ولا تحرمنا جديدك

----------


## روعة الدنيا

*الله حلوو* 

*تسلم ايدنك يارب* 

*وبإنتظار جديدك*

*ملاحضة* 

*اني ابي* 
*اذا تقدر* 

*تحياتي* 
*روعة*

----------


## زهور الامل

مشكووورخيوو القلب المكسور
بصرااحه  جميله واكتيير رووووعه 
تسلم الايااادي الذهبيه 
عساااك دوووم معااانا 
يعطيك العاافيه ورحم الله والديك 
تقبل  شكري واحترامي

----------


## alzahrani33

الف شكر على المجهود والابداع

تحياتي..

----------


## قمر دنياي

واااااااااااو تقدر تسوي لي ابي ادا تقدر سوي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يسلموووووووووووو 

انا دخلت يلا

----------


## Hussain.T

الف شكر على المجهود والابداع

تحياتي..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين بالقلب المكسور

حلوة المخطوطات مرة فن
بس انت الي خاطنها بيدك ولا بالكمبيوتر؟؟

يسلموا
اتمنى لو تخط لي اسمي الحلو كمان

----------


## شوق الربيع

وااااو روووعه 

*تسلم ايدنك يارب* 

*ابي اني تقدر* 

*يعطيك العافية*



*تحيااااتي*

----------


## القلب المكسور

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*  
*اسف على التأخير وهدي مخطوطات الإي ردُ* 
*هذي مخطوطة نوارة الدنيا* 
*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/raa.gif[/IMG]* 
*وهذي مخطوطة روعة الدنيا* 
*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/ra.gif[/IMG]* 
*وهذي مخطوطة قمر دنياي* 
*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/g.gif[/IMG]* 
*وهذي مخطوطة المشاكسه* 
*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/m.gif[/IMG]* 
*وهذي مخطوطة شبل الطفوف* 
*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/sa.gif[/IMG]* 
*وهذي مخطوطة عفاف الهدى* 
*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/a.gif[/IMG]* 
*وهذي مخطوطة شوق الربيع* 
*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/s.gif[/IMG]* 
*أما الزهراني مادري ويش اسوي لك الان اسمك بالانجليزي قول ويش اسوي وانا حاضر* 
*أنشاء الله تعجبكم*  
*والا يبي ملف التعديل انا حاضر*  
*تحياتي*  
*المراقب العام*
*القلب المكسور*

----------


## روح الرومنسية

واو روووعة 
اذا ماعليك كلافة اخوووي
ياريت تسوي لي مخطوطة
بأسمي واكون شاكرة لك
تحياتي

----------


## Hussain.T

*مشكوووووور
تسلم الأيادي اخي القلب المكسور* 

*الله يعطيك ألف عافية* 
*وماننحرم من هيك مشاركات مميزه*

*اخوك شبل الطفوف*

----------


## القلب المكسور

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* 

*تفضلي اختي مخطوطتش* 

*وانشاء الله تعجبش* 

*هذي مخطوطة روح الرومنسية*

*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/rw.gif[/IMG]*

*طبعاً انا جاهز اذا بغيتي ملف التعديل لتصغير او وطعها في توقيع مثلاً*

*تحياتي* 

*المراقب العام*
*القلب المكسور*

----------


## لحن الخلود

احم احم 
 هلا والله اخوي <<<<جاية مستحية بكلف عليك اخوي  :amuse: 
ابي منك طلب صغيرون مقسم  الى اربعة  :embarrest: 

ابي منك تسوي الي باسمي لحن الخلود 
ولحن الوفاء - الشيخة زورو - حايرة 
 ادري بتعبك ومشكور ورحم الله والديك وابيهم  بملف التعديل :embarrest:

----------


## شوق الربيع

مشكوووور يااخي 

ملف التعديل صغير

ومشكووور مره ثانيه 

يعطيك العافية



تحيااااتي

----------


## قمر دنياي

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو مشكووووووور 
جدا يا القلب المكسور و اااااااااايد حلو تسلم 

الايادي قمر دنياي

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/m.gif[/IMG]
*مشكووووووووووووووور يعطيك ربي الف عااافيه*

----------


## همسة ألم

بصراحة مره حلوين  إذا ممكن تسوي لي

----------


## القلب المكسور

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* 

*كيف الحال اختي لحن الخلود* 

*سويت طلبش* 

*وهذي المخطوطات* 

*هذي مخطوطة لحن الخلود* 

*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/lh2.gif[/IMG]*

*وهذي مخطوطة لحن الوفاء* 

*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/lh1.gif[/IMG]*

*وهذي مخطوطة شيخة زورو*

*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/hy.gif[/IMG]*
*وهذي مخطوطة حايرة*

*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/hyra.gif[/IMG]*

*وهدي ملف في كل ملفات التعديل على الفوتوشوب* 

*انقر هنا لتحميل* 

*انشاء الله يعجبوش* 

*تحياتي* 
*المراقب العام*
*القلب المكسور*

----------


## القلب المكسور

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* 

*كيف الحال اختي همسة ألم* 

*هذا طلبش* 

*مخطوطة همسة ألم*

*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/h.gif[/IMG]*

*واذا بغيتي ملف التعديل انا حاضر* 

*انشاء الله يعجبش*

*تحياتي*
*المراقب العام* 
*القلب المكسور*

----------


## القلب المكسور

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* 

*كيف الحال اخوي اسير الهوى* 

*عدت لك المخطوطة مثل ما طلبت* 

*وهذي مخطوطة اسير الهوى* 

*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/y.gif[/IMG]*

*وانشاء الله تعجبك* 

*تحياتي* 

*المراقب العام* 
*القلب المكسور*

----------


## القلب المكسور

> مشكوووور يااخي 
> 
> ملف التعديل صغير
> 
> ومشكووور مره ثانيه 
> 
> يعطيك العافية
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اختي العزيرة 

ملف التعديل حجمة صغير 

ويمديش تعدلي المخطوطة في حجمة قد ما تقدري 

تحياتي 
المراقب العام 
القلب المكسور

----------


## القلب المكسور

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*  
*الان وصلت مخطوطة المدير العام شبكة*  
*تعال ياحبيبي قلبي وشوف مخطوطتك* 
*هذي مخطوطة شبكة الناصرة*  
*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/sabkh.gif[/IMG]* 
*انشاء الله تعجبك حبيب قلبي*  
*تحياتي* 
*المراقب العام* 
*القلب المكسور*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تسلم حبيبي ..

يعطيك العافيه ..

ماننحرم من هاليد ..

كل المودة

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

صــــج آآبي ملف التعديييييل

----------


## لحن الخلود

الف الف الف الف شكر اخوي 
 يعطيك الف عافية رحم الله والديك ماقصرت 
سلمت يمناك 
<<<<متشققه من الفرحة :)

----------


## القلب المكسور

> صــــج آآبي ملف التعديييييل



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 


تفطلي اختي المشاكسه 

هذا ملف التعديل على برنامج الفوتشوب

انفر هنا لتحميل

تحياتي 
المراقب العام
القلب المكسور

----------


## Princess

السلام عليكم 
ما شالله تبارك الرحمن.. صراحه ولا اروع... جيت اركض ابغى اطلب طلب .. تخطه بأناملك المبدعه.. اذا ما عليكم كلافه..
ما ابغى اسمي .. 
ابغى تكتب هالجمله 
ما عرفتوني كثر ما عرفني  
ومشكوور ما تقصر .. 
يمكن اعود بطلب ثاني ما يندرى بي  :embarrest:  :toung:  
يعطيك العافيه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## القلب المكسور

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*  
*كيف الحال اختي*  
*هذا طلبش انشاء الله يعجبش* 
*مخطوطة اميرة المرح* 
*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/ma.gif[/IMG]* 
*وهذا ملف التعديل برنامج الفوتوشوب لتصغيلر المخطوطة* 
*انقر هنا لتحميل* 
*انشاء الله يعجبش*  
*تحياتي* 
*المراقب العام* 
*القلب المكسور*

----------


## Princess

يسلموو خيو مشكوور وما تقصر
حلوه مره عجبتني
وراح تفيدني كثير
يعطيك العافيه
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

السلام عليكم
ما شالله تبارك الرحمن.. صراحه ولا اروع
أبداع والله اذا ماعليك كلافه ابي مخطوطة بأسمي
مشكوور أخي
تحياتي

----------


## khozam

ويش  هالمخطوطات الرائعة اخويي   

يعطيك العافية على المجهود الرائع والمميز  

الصراحة مخطوطات الاسماء اكثر من رائعة 

اذا ممكن تسوى ليي واحد باسمي بدون 44  اخويي 

يسلمووووووووووووو 

تحياتي 

الحــــــبيب

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو عى المخطوطه الرائعه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

مررررررررررررررررره يجننوا المخطوطات اخوي تسلم 
يمينك وبطلب منك طلب صغيرون
ابي مخطوطه بأسمي والملف تبعا ورحم الله والديك مقدما" اخوي..

----------


## همسة ألم

*الله حلوو* 
*مشكووور
تسلم ايدنك يارب*
*وماننحرم من هيك مشاركات مميزه*

----------


## القلب المكسور

> السلام عليكم
> 
> ما شالله تبارك الرحمن.. صراحه ولا اروع
> أبداع والله اذا ماعليك كلافه ابي مخطوطة بأسمي
> مشكوور أخي 
> تحياتي



 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة  
تفضلي اختي مطوطش وامشاء الله تعجبش 
هذي مخطوطة الأمل البعيد 

[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/alamal.gif[/IMG] 
وهذا ملف التعديل على الفوتوشوب 
انفر هنا لتحميل  
تحياتي 
المراقب العام

----------


## MOONY

روووووووووووعه
خيوو ماشاء الله
ممكن تسووي لي مخطوطه مكتووب فيها شوق العيون
وأكون شاكره لك
تحياتي

----------


## القلب المكسور

> ويش هالمخطوطات الرائعة اخويي 
> 
> 
> يعطيك العافية على المجهود الرائع والمميز 
> 
> الصراحة مخطوطات الاسماء اكثر من رائعة 
> 
> اذا ممكن تسوى ليي واحد باسمي بدون 44 اخويي 
> 
> ...






*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* 

*تفضل اخوي مخطوطتك انشاء الله تعجبك*

*هذي مخطوطة الحبيب*

*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/alhbyb.gif[/IMG]*

*وهذا ملف التعديل على برنامج الفوتوشوب* 

*انقر هنا لتحميل*

*تحياتي* 
*المراقب العام*

----------


## القلب المكسور

> مررررررررررررررررره يجننوا المخطوطات اخوي تسلم يمينك وبطلب منك طلب صغيرون
> ابي مخطوطه بأسمي والملف تبعا ورحم الله والديك مقدما" اخوي..



 


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*  

*تفضلي اختي مخطوطتش* 


*انشاء الله تعجبش*


*هذي مخطوطة دنيا الأحلام*


*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/d.gif[/IMG]*


*وهذا ملف التعديل على برنامج الفوتشوب*


*انعر هنا لتحميل*


*تحياتي* 
*المراقب العام*

----------


## القلب المكسور

> روووووووووووعه
> 
> خيوو ماشاء الله
> ممكن تسووي لي مخطوطه مكتووب فيها شوق العيون
> وأكون شاكره لك
> 
> تحياتي



 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

تفضلي اختي مخطوطتش

انشاء الله تعجبش

هذي مخطوطة شوق العيون

[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/sawg.gif[/IMG]

وهذا ملف التعديل هلى برنامج الفوتوشوب 

انفر هنا لتحميل 

تحياتي 
المراقب العام
القلب المكسور

----------


## MOONY

مشكوور خيوو يعطيك ألف عافيه
عجبني كثير
تسلم ايديك
تحياتي لك

----------


## حكاية حب

المخطوطات جداً حلووه 
بس بااقول إني حااولت أنزل المخطووط تكوون صورة إلى إسمي بالمنتدى 
بس مي برااضيه تصير معااي اووك 
السبب شوو ؟!
عالعمووم شووكرن

----------


## الأمل البعيد

_مشكوور خيوو روووعه والله_
_ يعطيك ألف عافيه
عجبني كثير
تسلم ايديك
تحياتي لك_

----------


## اسير الهوى

[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/y.gif[/IMG]


ماشاء الله تبارك الله وش ذا   

بصراحة شي مو معقول

يشبه خطي هههههههههه


تسلم ويسلم قلبك خيي..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

حلوة مرة المخطوطة 

يرحم والديك

----------


## khozam

أشكرك اخوي

 القلب المكسور 

جزيل الشكر 

على سعة صدرك 

وتلبيه طلباتنا..

الف شكر الك ..

والله يعطيك الف عافية 

على المجهود..

وعلى ابداعك 

المميز الجميل ..

الذي يستحق 

الشكر والتقدير..

وعظم الله لك ولنا الآجر

 بمصاب الامام الحسين عليه السلام..

وجزاك الله كل خير..

وتقبل شكري وتقديري واحترامي..

----------


## همسات وله

تسلم اياديك على هيك شغل 
مره روعه
بس اني زعلانه مره 
ماذكرتني خيو 
بس ماعليه ابسااامحك بشرط 
تسوي لي مخطوطه باسم ام اياااات 

كل الشكر لك خيو 
تحيااااتي

----------


## القلب المكسور

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

كيف الحال جيه همسات وله

اسف على التقصير واسمحي لي 

ولا تزعلي هذي مخطوطتش 

هذي مخطوطة ام ايات 

[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/am.gif[/IMG]

هذا ملف التعديل على برنامج الفتوشوب لتصغير او لوضعها على التوقيع لو شئتي

انقر هنا لتحميل

انشاء الله تعجبش

واسف على التاخير 

تحياتي 
المراقب العام

----------


## شمعه تحترق

السلام عليكم 

ومأجورين ..

يعطيك العافيه القلب المكسور

واني بعد خاطري في مخطوطه تحمل اسمي 

لكن ابي تختار لها خط حلوووو :rolleyes:  وماعليك أمر مابي عليه حركات واجد

يالله بنتظررر ترى

----------


## Malamh Cute

يعطيك العاافيه أخي القلب المكسور ع المخطوطات الحلوين 

              عظم الله أجوركم وبالتووفيق ...

  كـــــرووزهـ

----------


## القلب المكسور

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> ومأجورين ..
> 
> يعطيك العافيه القلب المكسور
> 
> واني بعد خاطري في مخطوطه تحمل اسمي 
> 
> لكن ابي تختار لها خط حلوووو وماعليك أمر مابي عليه حركات واجد
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

مخطوطتش وصلت 

تفضلي

هذي مخطوطة شمعه تحترق

[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/sss.gif[/IMG]

وهذا ملف التعديل على الفوتشوب لتصغير او وضعها على التوقيع 

انقر هنا لتحميل 

انشاء الله تعجبش 

تحياتي 
المراقب

----------


## همسات وله

يسلمو خيو وعسااااني ماانحرم من هيك اخوااان 
تسلم الاياااادي وعسا قلبك مايذوق مر الانكساااار 

تحيااااتي مع جزيل الشكر لك

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته





> انشاء الله تعجبش





اشلووون ماتعجبني 

حلوووه يارب يسلم أياديك

مشكووووووووور ماقصرت والله

وحتى شوف حطيتها 

يرحم والديك ويوفقك دوووم

----------


## أبـــg gلاء

رووعه 

يعطيكـ الف عافيهـ 

ولا تنسى ابو ولاء 

مأجورين

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*What about me* 

*انا ودي في مخطوطتين* 

*وحده جاسم أحمد* 

*والثانيه أمير العاشقين* 

*وابيها حلوة وانت تعرف ذوقي* 


*عساك على القوة يارب* 

*تحياتي* 
*أمير العاشقين* 
*جاسم أحمد*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مــــــــأجور خيي _القلب المكسور_
بما ان الطلبااات عليك بكثره 
انتظرت يخلص الطابور لاني ما احب الزحمه ..
اريد مخطوطه بأسمي وتكون حلوووه اكتييييير .
جــــــاااري الانتظار 
ويعطيك العااافيه وتسلم يدينك 
دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

اخووي

ممكن لي وااحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## القلب المكسور

> رووعه 
> 
> يعطيكـ الف عافيهـ 
> 
> ولا تنسى ابو ولاء 
> 
> مأجورين



 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* 

*اسف على التأخير*  
*وهذي مخطوطة ابو ولاء* 
*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/ab-wala.gif[/IMG]* 
*وهذا ملف التعديل على برنامج الفوتشوب* 
*انقر هنا لتحميل* 
*انشاء الله تعجبك* 
*تحياتي*
*المرافب العام*

----------


## القلب المكسور

> *What about me*  
> *انا ودي في مخطوطتين*  
> *وحده جاسم أحمد*  
> *والثانيه أمير العاشقين*  
> *وابيها حلوة وانت تعرف ذوقي*  
> 
> *عساك على القوة يارب*  
> *تحياتي* 
> *أمير العاشقين*  
> *جاسم أحمد*



 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*  
*اسف على التأخير*  
*الاوله خلاصت* 
*و الثانية ادا خلصت برسلها اوكيه* 
*وهذي مخطوطة أمير العاشقين* 
[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/amayr.gif[/IMG] 
*وهذا ملف التعديل على برنامج الفوتشوب* 
*انقر هنا لتحميل* 
*انشاء الله تعجبك* 
*تحياتي*
*المرافب العام*

----------


## القلب المكسور

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> مــــــــأجور خيي _القلب المكسور_
> بما ان الطلبااات عليك بكثره 
> انتظرت يخلص الطابور لاني ما احب الزحمه ..
> اريد مخطوطه بأسمي وتكون حلوووه اكتييييير .
> جــــــاااري الانتظار 
> ويعطيك العااافيه وتسلم يدينك 
> دمت برعاية المولى وحفظه



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*  
*اسف على التأخير*  
*وهذي مخطوطة فرح* 
*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/farh.gif[/IMG]* 
*وهذا ملف التعديل على برنامج الفوتشوب* 
*انقر هنا لتحميل* 
*انشاء الله تعجبكِ* 
*تحياتي*
*المرافب العام*

----------


## القلب المكسور

> اخووي
> 
> ممكن لي وااحد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*  
*اسف على التأخير*  
*وهذي مخطوطة اسيرة الشوق* 
*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/sssss.gif[/IMG]* 
*وهذا ملف التعديل على برنامج الفوتشوب* 
*انقر هنا لتحميل* 
*انشاء الله تعجبكِ* 
*تحياتي*
*المرافب العام*

----------


## القلب المكسور

> *What about me*  
> *انا ودي في مخطوطتين*  
> *وحده جاسم أحمد*  
> *والثانيه أمير العاشقين*  
> *وابيها حلوة وانت تعرف ذوقي*  
> 
> *عساك على القوة يارب*  
> *تحياتي* 
> *أمير العاشقين* 
> ...



 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* 

*المخطوطة الثانيه خلاصت* 

*وهذي مخطوطة جاسم احمد*

*[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/jasam.gif[/IMG]*

*وهذا ملف التعديل على برنامج الفوتشوب*

*انقر هنا لتحميل*

*انشاء الله تعجبك*

*تحياتي* 

*المراقب العام*

----------


## فرح

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة* 
> 
> *اسف على التأخير*  
> *وهذي مخطوطة فرح* 
> *[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/farh.gif[/IMG]* 
> *وهذا ملف التعديل على برنامج الفوتشوب* 
> *انقر هنا لتحميل* 
> *انشاء الله تعجبكِ* 
> *تحياتي*
> ...



مشكووور اخووي القلب المكسور 
ويعطيك العااافيه وتسلم يدينك 
اكيد عجبتني من يدماعدمناها 
رحم الله والديك ..
دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## أبـــg gلاء

مراقبناااااااااا الف شكر ماقصرت احرجتنا بلطفك 

تم التحميل 

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مــافي تأخير

تسلم أخووووي على هالخط الحلووووووووووو

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

واااااااااااااااااااو

وش ها الابداح 

بصراحه مخطوطات تاخذ العقل




يعني اغيب ولما اجي اشوف العجايب


ما شاء الله عليك عن جد ابدعت

يلا عقبال ما شوف مخطوطه بسمي منوره الصفحه

<<<<<<ج قرعه وتتشيرط  هههههههه




عطاك الله الف عافيه 

دمتــ بود

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

والله روووووعة المخطوطات اذا ممكن ابغى وحدة باسمي ولك مني جزيل الشكر

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

ما شاء الله
تسلم خيوعلى هالابداع

عيني عليكم باردة معظم الاعضاء عندهم مواهب وابداع فذ
تسلموا لمن تحبون
تحياتي

----------


## آمـ الجوآبر

روووووووووووووعه

سووو لي وحده

----------


## القلب المكسور

> واااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> وش ها الابداح 
> 
> بصراحه مخطوطات تاخذ العقل
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*  
*اسف على التأخير* 


*وهذي مخطوطة سحر القوافي*

[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/sahar-al-kawafy.gif[/IMG]

*وهذا ملف التعديل على برنامج الفوتشوب*

*انقر هنا لتحميل*

*انشاء الله تعجبك*

*تحياتي* 

*المراقب العام*

----------


## القلب المكسور

> والله روووووعة المخطوطات اذا ممكن ابغى وحدة باسمي ولك مني جزيل الشكر



 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*  
*اسف على التأخير* 


*وهذي مخطوطة لؤلؤة الحجاز*

[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/lalawt-al-hjaz.gif[/IMG]

*وهذا ملف التعديل على برنامج الفوتشوب*

*انقر هنا لتحميل*

*انشاء الله تعجبك*

*تحياتي* 

*المراقب العام*

----------


## القلب المكسور

> ما شاء الله
> تسلم خيوعلى هالابداع
> 
> عيني عليكم باردة معظم الاعضاء عندهم مواهب وابداع فذ
> تسلموا لمن تحبون
> تحياتي



 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*  
*اسف على التأخير* 


*وهذي مخطوطة أيلول*

[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/aylwl.gif[/IMG]

*وهذا ملف التعديل على برنامج الفوتشوب*

*انقر هنا لتحميل*

*انشاء الله تعجبك*

*تحياتي* 

*المراقب العام*

----------


## القلب المكسور

> روووووووووووووعه
> 
> سووو لي وحده



 
*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*  
*اسف على التأخير* 


*وهذي مخطوطة أم جبوري*

[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/am-jabwry.gif[/IMG]

*وهذا ملف التعديل على برنامج الفوتشوب*

*انقر هنا لتحميل*

*انشاء الله تعجبك*

*تحياتي* 

*المراقب العام*

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

يسلموووووووووو يالقلب المكسور على المخطوطة والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

[IMG]http://mdnm.***********/sahar-al-kawafy.gif[/IMG]


المخطوطه روعه

يسلمو ها الديات لا حرمنا الله من عطائك الدائم

وان شاء الله اسوي ليي توقيع ارز فيه المخطوطه


<<<<<<<<<   مو قادره تتكلم من الفرحه


هههه

تسلم يمناك

والله يقضي حوائجك ان شاء الله


دمتــ بود

----------


## آمـ الجوآبر

ألف شكر على المخطوطه يسلموووووووووووو

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور خيو والله احرجتنا
ما كان له داعي تكلف على روحك
الله يعطيك العافية وتسلم يمينك

مشكور وايد
تحياتي

----------

